# Lincoln Loop?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lincoln Loops are gay skier tricks you're doing rodeo's. Use the right terminology not that gay ass shit.

Also unless you're highly marketable or landing double corks you're nothing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I won't be quite so harsh, but if your best stuff is landing some 540s, you're nowhere close to being sponsored.


----------

